# March 30 USDA Report



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The keyword is "caution" when talking about Fridays upcoming USDA report on Grain Stocks and Planting prospects.







Check out the corn inventory poll in the story.

Regards, Mike

Use Extreme Caution Heading into Friday


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

The usda is a joke, just as the rest of our government. Usda's reports dont mean the truth, they pad and fudge figuares all the time. Bunch of over-paid idiots .Everytime they come out with their reports it always cost me money .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

panhandle9400 said:


> The usda is a joke, just as the rest of our government. Usda's reports dont mean the truth, they pad and fudge figuares all the time. Bunch of over-paid idiots .Everytime they come out with their reports it always cost me money .


 Exactly. The USDA is the federal governments pet toy to manipulate food prices to fit the current schemes. I would fully expect markets to crash off of this report in an attempt to keep a lid on things. I feel the milk market is the most prone to this. After all, milk is a staple that most folks still buy and if it is cheap, makes obama look good. It is an election year.


----------

